# So far so good



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

I am happy to report that my purple moscow guppies are doing excellent. 
I have no concerns about ph, hardness. I've been doing a 100% water change once a week. 
Other then adding Aquasafe, I add nothing else. 
I put about 50 gal of tap water in a barrel overnight with heater. Then put new water in to tank. 
Initially I added ro/di water, but realized that my water parameters were fine without it. So I decided to go strictly with tap water. Makes things go A LOT faster. 
Will be getting a trio of american greens next week.
My only regret is that I put my two purple trios together. I felt undecisive about whether to line breed or not. I'm hoping that I can still produce good looking guppies? 
On the other hand I wasn't even sure my fish would survive this far along. That was my first goal-----survival.
But so far so good.;-)


----------

